# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Akysis prashadi

## stormhawk

:Cool:  Thought I'd share with everyone my newest addition to my aquatic pets. A pretty large and beautiful _Akysis prashadi_, a little catfish from Lake Indawgyi, Myanmar.

Side View


Front View... awww.. ain't the bugger cute?  :Very Happy:

----------


## RonWill

> Thought I'd share with everyone my newest addition to my aquatic pets


 Looks like the perfect culling machine!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## stormhawk

Ron, don't worry I kept it far away from my small fish.

Though it looks big, its only 5 cm in size. Max. length is 6cm for this species. Its not a piscivore by nature but it loves bloodworms and tubifex worms.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Piscesgirl

Congratulations! He's cute in a sort of homely way...  :Laughing:

----------


## nonamethefish

Wow he/she sure is cute.

Reminds me of the madtoms(Noturus) or Eastern North America. I used to keep a tadpole madtom but it died of unknown causes about 6 months ago.

----------


## stormhawk

Joseph, I kinda like the madtom species. Never found any here in SG. I believe several are protected under US federal and state laws?

Other than the madtoms, your dwarf sunfishes from the genus Elassoma are in my list of favourites. Wonder if they'll be able to survive in Singapore's climate.  :Think: 

Deborah, mine loves to burrow under the substrate frequently. I just acquired the fella today and it seems to be a female as per communication with some catfish experts. Going to get a few more to be its companions.  :Wink:

----------


## nonamethefish

Indeed a few are considered Federal or State endangered but their are still many species abundant in their natural habitats. I unfortunately do not live in the native range of these guys.

Funny, I also keep Elassoma evergladei(Everglades pygmy sunfish). They gave me a really tough time at first but I'm hoping for the best. I started with five fish...2 dissapeared and I was left with 2 males and a female. I was not warned of this before but WC fish can be very suspectible to bacterial infections. Before long both the female and the lesser male had those cottony patches on their bodies. I attempted to save the female using Melafix and also some ich medication which contained malachite green. She hung on for some time before finally giving up. Luckily though the dominant male had come into breeding condition and the two spawned together at least a few times before the female finally gave up several weeks later. My current state is a lonely adult male and maybe 12 or so juveniles growing up. Providing I get a good sex ratio(looks like it) then I'll be good to go. 

If you can get them they should do fine in your Singapore weather...they take high temps in the wild also. However I think a cool period of around 60(happens automatically here) would be neccessary to encourage breeding. Once I was past that first stage they turned out to be pretty tough fish. Prolific too.

Here's the setup I think its around 2 gallons but I think larger would be much preferred. I think that lack of elbow room was part of the reason I lost most of the adults. 



Jianyang have you heard of this catfish species being bred in captivity before? They seem a very good candidate for that and I'm certain their would be a demand.

----------


## stormhawk

> Jianyang have you heard of this catfish species being bred in captivity before? They seem a very good candidate for that and I'm certain their would be a demand.


Hi Joseph, which catfish species are you referring to?

The _Akysis_ are not easily spawned. Sexing them seems easier though. I've only seen images of one spawning and it was published in a formal description paper of a newly found _Akysis_ species about a year or two ago. The eggs? or fry? were green in colour. I could not recall which is which.  :Laughing:

----------

